
Show HN: Flockport – A massively simplified alternative to docker and kubernetes - tobbyb
https://www.flockport.com/news/containers-without-complexity
======
tobbyb
Containers are useful and provide many advantages compared to VM's but as an
industry many will acknowledge there is a real risk of putting people off
containers due to ballooning complexity. Flockport is a small step towards
providing a simpler alternative.

